# What are some of the more rare and obscure fursonas?



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

So, like, there are always Huskys, Dragons, Foxs, and Wolves, but where are the Sharks, Insects, and Eldritch Abominations? I'm the only Kobold I've ever heard of on any Furry Site. This seems to be a big problem in Otherkin circles especially.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 30, 2010)

Sharks :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Humans are pretty rare.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 30, 2010)

Thylacines. By far, Thylacines.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 30, 2010)

What the fuck is a kobold. >_>

Also, to select a fursona based on its popularity (or conversely its lack thereof) seems a bit superficial, to me. Meh.

But it is still interesting to see some of the more unique species.



Digitalpotato said:


> Thylacines. By far, Thylacines.


 
Like that.  Thylacines are kickass.


----------



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What the fuck is a kobold. >_>


 
Google it. It's hard to explain.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 30, 2010)

Not a lot of Shar-pei's, Betta fish or Polar bears in the fandom.

All the cool Admins and Mods kids at FA/FAF are Otters.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Nylak said:


> What the fuck is a kobold. >_>
> 
> Also, to select a fursona based on its popularity (or conversely its lack thereof) seems a bit superficial, to me. Meh.
> 
> ...



Reptilians. From DnD.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> All the cool Admins and Mods kids at FA/FAF are Otters.


Yes.  Yes, they are.  



atrakaj said:


> Reptilians. From DnD.


Ah, I see.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

Draconian in later editions, just reptilian goblinoids in earlier editions (if I recall right).  "Bark" and sound like yapping dogs, pure evil when it comes to traps.

Humans are pretty rare, as was said by atr.  Before anyone says anything, remember this:  Apparently, human turned furry is go for Fursona.  Wouldn't, by extension, animal or furry turned human be similarly go?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 30, 2010)

Join the scalies for the good of the fandom :V


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Join the scalies for the good of the fandom :V


We need more fleshies.  How many furless and scaleless 'sonas can you think of?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> We need more fleshies.  How many furless and scaleless 'sonas can you think of?



Are there any naked mole rats in the fandom?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> We need more fleshies. How many furless and scaleless 'sonas can you think of?


 How about a sphynx?


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

...shota wolves are rare...oh wait..those are still wolves ;^;


----------



## Attaman (Mar 30, 2010)

Nylak said:


> How about a sphynx?


  Can you think of a person with a furless cat 'sona?  Kemonomimi don't count.



atrakaj said:


> Are there any naked mole rats in the fandom?


  Undoubtably there's one, Whitenoise is a pair of characters so it'd seemingly be more common.

Oh, that reminds me:  We need more letters.



WillowWulf said:


> ...shota wolves are rare...oh wait..those are still wolves ;^;


 So I herd u liek mudkips cubporn.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 30, 2010)

Hermit Crabs!  :>


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> So I herd u liek mudkips cubporn.


Haha..no


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> kids



I saw this.

I couldn't figure this piece.

But then I understood

And that is why all the kids have the mood

Now I am complete

With the most awesome user spicies that isn't shit

I can't wait to take some back to hell

Just so I can make them dwell

I am the devil

You are furries

I control the evil

While you defend the sorries

C'mon shadow it's time to take them all out

Even though we can't help it but shout

Yell on their faces

And laugh on their races

As we all stick together

To hell.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Hermit Crabs!  :>



Oh, true, there is that squid guy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 30, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Not a lot of Shar-pei's, Betta fish or Polar bears in the fandom.
> 
> All the cool Admins and Mods kids at FA/FAF are Otters.


 thats bullshit :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> thats bullshit :V



Oh yeah! Animal shit fursonas are really rare too.

*nods sagely*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 30, 2010)

Attaman said:


> How many furless and scaleless 'sonas can you think of?


More than my postcount, thanks wikipedia.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> wikipedia.



Fail.

How many can you think of from actual sources?


----------



## Browder (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm a symbol, sometimes. That's rare right?

To answer seriously, anything that's 'ugly'. There aren't a lot of hippo,camel and gopher fursonas. One girl, bless her heart, has made a pug fursona on FAF as well.


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Head Crabs!  :>


fix'd :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm a symbol, sometimes. That's rare right?
> 
> To answer seriously, anything that's 'ugly'. There aren't a lot of hippo,camel and gopher fursonas. One girl, bless her heart, has made a pug fursona on FAF as well.



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Browder (Mar 30, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> ...



 You laugh in triangles. Apart from that I have learned nothing from this post.


----------



## Chake (Mar 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm a symbol, sometimes. That's rare right?
> 
> To answer seriously, anything that's 'ugly'. There aren't a lot of hippo,camel and gopher fursonas. One girl, bless her heart, has made a pug fursona on FAF as well.


 
D'awwwww a pig girl! Thats pretty cute and OH GOD I JUST GOT AN IMAGE OF A PIG AND KOBOLD DOING IT. Pass the brain bleach please...


----------



## Browder (Mar 30, 2010)

Chake said:


> D'awwwww a pig girl! Thats pretty cute and OH GOD I JUST GOT AN IMAGE OF A PIG AND KOBOLD DOING IT. Pass the brain bleach please...



Pug dog, not pig. whether or not that makes you need more brain bleach is up to you.


----------



## Willow (Mar 30, 2010)

Chake said:


> D'awwwww a pig girl! Thats pretty cute and OH GOD I JUST GOT AN IMAGE OF A PIG AND KOBOLD DOING IT. Pass the brain bleach please...


PUG NOT PIG

She's a pug dog


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 30, 2010)

Not everything ugly is like that

As the only ugly thing is beatiful from the heart

It's called humans

Are we all like that?

Yes and no as the sinners are inhuman

Most of them are talking about fucking semen

But again, in terms of humanity

Each person is a person regarding the beauty and the ugly

Without pointing fingers

Just from singing you can know how personic I am

Not good or bad

Just waiting to be banned

For singing off topic~~


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 30, 2010)

Wombats is where its at.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 30, 2010)

Chake said:


> So, like, there are always Huskys, Dragons, Foxs, and Wolves, but where are the Sharks, Insects, and Eldritch Abominations? I'm the only Kobold I've ever heard of on any Furry Site. This seems to be a big problem in Otherkin circles especially.


I'm a Lombax... Does that count as an obscure species?


----------



## Browder (Mar 30, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I'm a Lombax... Does that count as an obscure species?



No. It just doesn't count.
:3


----------



## Seriman (Mar 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. It just doesn't count.
> :3


:c      

Meh. Oh well...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 30, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. It just doesn't count.
> :3



The hell it doesn't.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 30, 2010)

'Course Lombax's count. They're full of rare and win both. =3

Does a mystical and immortal cougar with nine tails count as obscure? Considering both cougars and kitsunes are rare as it is, let alone feline / vulpine hybrids.

Let alone the only Cougar / Kitsune in the entire fandom ^^


----------



## Browder (Mar 30, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> Let alone the only Cougar / Kitsune in the entire fandom ^^



Tempting fate. I'm gonna recommend this fursona to every newbie who whines about not having one.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 30, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> 'Course Lombax's count. They're full of rare and win both. =3
> 
> Does a mystical and immortal cougar with *nine tails* count as obscure? Considering both cougars and kitsunes are rare as it is, let alone feline / *vulpine* hybrids.
> 
> Let alone the only Cougar / Kitsune in the entire fandom ^^



Everyone is going to think Naruto.


----------



## IggyB (Mar 31, 2010)

Well I'm a Saarlooswolfhund....


....which is just a fancy way to say Wolfdog lol, so I guess I'm a pretty common specimen


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

IggyB said:


> Well I'm a Saarlooswolfhund....
> 
> 
> ....which is just a fancy way to say Wolfdog lol, so I guess I'm a pretty common specimen



You're a mildly pretentious one though.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> I'm a symbol, sometimes. That's rare right?
> 
> To answer seriously, anything that's 'ugly'. There aren't a lot of hippo,camel and gopher fursonas. One girl, bless her heart, has made a pug fursona on FAF as well.


I see what u did thar.



WillowWulf said:


> PUG NOT PIG
> 
> She's a pug dog



And I saw that too.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I see what u did thar.



<3


----------



## Vriska (Mar 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> <3


Ikr?
And you named my Fursona.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Everyone is going to think Naruto.



I didn't even ever see Naruto's besides in the intro to the show. Of course it wasn't that interesting so I didn't watch it very far.

Anyone who relates me to Naruto based on the Nogitsune half of my fursona is too conclusive and stupid for me to bother with anyway >>

My tails are used for luvvin' <3


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Ikr?
> And you named my Fursona.



I didn't, Clive Barker did. I just sorta facilitated.

Thank you though.


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw some one have one of those red eyed aliens from half life as their fursona before, I forgot what it was called.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Chiper12 said:


> I saw some one have one of those red eyed aliens from half life as their fursona before, I forgot what it was called.



I think you're talking about vortigaunts.

Anyways, I don't really pay attention to obscure fursonas. I'm pretty sure I've seen a unique one, but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> We need more fleshies.  How many furless and scaleless 'sonas can you think of?



o, hay dere.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 31, 2010)

Chake said:


> I'm the only Kobold I've ever heard of on any Furry Site.



High five! Kobolds are awesome! Especially in 4.0. Still, I don't think a kobold would really fit me as a fursona.

However, here are some fursona species for you which I've found!

Fossa, Flying wheelchair (Yes I'm serious, not sure about the OP though. Look: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=25103), raccoon/squirrel, lynx (fairly rarely used feline), bluejay/wolf, civet, squid, anthro DC-8 airplane (yes, it's real: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2822916/), and of course, although I haven't technically made a fursona yet, I'm a fox/cat hybrid. There are very few of them out there, compared to more popular fursonas like wolves, foxes, cats, and dragons. (less than 200 vs. 60,000 to 100,000 for the other species.)


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> o, hay dere.



I guess that counts.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I guess that counts.



Well, he neglected to mention anyone with feathers, so I can name a few others too.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh, and I really like AzurePhoenix's Citra 'sona, if he is in fact a Citra. They are ridiculously adorable things.


----------



## Kipple (Mar 31, 2010)

The moth, he beat me to it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't think I've ever seen an anthro pig...

EDIT: Inb4 joke about police officers.


----------



## Leon (Mar 31, 2010)

jackalope. :3


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

Kipple said:


> The moth, he beat me to it.



Aww, but I'm only a poser moth. You can have insects if you want here.

...Now that I'm thinking about, I need to change my stuff back to raven.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

EDIT: FUCK YOU PHONE


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 31, 2010)

How about an Aye-Aye? Or a Blobfish?

Any Llamas? They're cool.

Edit: Here you go Icarus! A toy for you!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

I never saw a devil fursona.
Or anything of the sorts.
I should try that.

And I talk about this horny devil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJTYp1tvd3Q

Not these sex devils with W sized boobs.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 31, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Not a lot of Shar-pei's, Betta fish or Polar bears in the fandom.
> 
> All the cool Admins and Mods kids at FA/FAF are Otters.



Lies.



Attaman said:


> We need more fleshies.  How many furless and scaleless 'sonas can you think of?



That is really easy, you know?  Avians.


----------



## Delta (Mar 31, 2010)

Need more Gators


----------



## Chake (Mar 31, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> High five! Kobolds are awesome! Especially in 4.0.QUOTE]
> 
> Eh, I've never played 4.0. How are they diffrent?


----------



## the plagued (Mar 31, 2010)

needs more XENOMORPHS


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I didn't even ever see Naruto's besides in the intro to the show. Of course it wasn't that interesting so I didn't watch it very far.
> 
> Anyone who relates me to Naruto based on the Nogitsune half of my fursona is too conclusive and stupid for me to bother with anyway >>
> 
> My tails are used for luvvin' <3


 

Also the Pokemon.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

How about no fursona? That's pretty rare.:V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How about no fursona? That's pretty rare.:V


 
I think we were counting our natural human selves as fursonas, for simplicity's sake.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 31, 2010)

I rarely see primates...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> I rarely see primates...


 
A fellow human!

We're becoming as numerable as otters.

Not really.

Humans are primates, btw.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A fellow human!
> 
> We're becoming as numerable as otters.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. I tend to forget that -_-;


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...shota wolves are rare...oh wait..those are still wolves ;^;


Shota? But you're a girl!



Winds said:


> Need more Gators


Y HALO THAR

Oh wait, I'm technically a caiman... which is even rarer. Or maybe not, since it's a crocodilian species anyway... I'm confused now.

But yeah, I could probably count all the crocodilians I've seen on one hand.

Also, frogs are way too rare. And turtles, for some reason. You'd think that with Ninja Turtles, there'd be more turtles in the fandom.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Shota? But you're a girl!


Yesssssssssssz I know...
Willow's a boy...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yesssssssssssz I know...
> Willow's a boy...


This may sound unfair, but I need to know, why the hell do some people have fursonas of the opposite gender if they're not transexual or anything like that? It just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This may sound unfair, but I need to know, why the hell do some people have fursonas of the opposite gender if they're not transexual or anything like that? It just makes no sense to me.


I was about to say "because it's fun" but honestly I have no idea. I usually have a male fursona, but that's because I'm mostly genderqueer and I dislike boobs.

*shrug*

Oh, also. I once had a spider fursona.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This may sound unfair, but I need to know, why the hell do some people have fursonas of the opposite gender if they're not transexual or anything like that? It just makes no sense to me.


Probably the same reasons why guys play girl characters in MMOs.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This may sound unfair, but I need to know, why the hell do some people have fursonas of the opposite gender if they're not transexual or anything like that? It just makes no sense to me.


It's a personality thing I think...
(plus I find guys a lot easier to draw...)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's a personality thing I think...
> (plus I find guys a lot easier to draw...)




what


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Why do you find guys harder to draw?
> Can't you draw these all furry E sized boobs for once?
> What are you, baking a cake?
> Well it may be easier.


?????
(guys are easier I said..)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ?????
> (guys are easier I said..)



Forget what I said

(I want a reason)


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Forget what I said
> 
> (I want a reason)


When I draw female figures, they don't come out right...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> When I draw female figures, they don't come out right...



Explanation given

[/ban cynicalcirno]


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 31, 2010)

Needs more grey long-eared bats... and smug businessmen.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 31, 2010)

I hate that foxes are popular. Everyone and thier mother is one :/


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I hate that foxes are popular. Everyone and thier mother is one :/


I'm not a fox


----------



## Chiper12 (Mar 31, 2010)

When in doubt, hybridize. *Wolfbull*  Though that's just me.


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Mar 31, 2010)

Theres not many antelopes, and I'm pretty sure I'm the only Sable Antelope


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I hate that foxes are popular. Everyone and thier mother is one :/



I hate that I didn't know that they were THAT popular before I made one.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm a ferret hound >_> 

which is pretty much...I think, an egyptian fox that looks like a ferret.....not sure what its actual name is though :3

*flutters around*

I've only seen a few sloths...and dolphins.

what about........turtles or.......angler fish?


----------



## Vriska (Mar 31, 2010)

Pugs are pretty rare.
NEEDS MOAR PUGS.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 31, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Pugs are pretty rare.
> NEEDS MOAR PUGS.


Seconding this, pugs are amazing.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Mar 31, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Thylacines. By far, Thylacines.



I've got a Thylacine.

I've also got a slug and an octopus, but I hardly ever draw them.



VoidBat said:


> Needs more grey long-eared bats... and smug  businessmen.



I've got a fruit bat. He's albino, though.


----------



## Kelm (Mar 31, 2010)

We need more Okapis. D:


----------



## Akita The Antelope (Mar 31, 2010)

Kelm said:


> We need more Okapis. D:


 
Yes we do


----------



## mumbles (Mar 31, 2010)

Ehh, personally I really dislike hybrids for the most part... they're almost always a dumb combination or have a terrible design. Like, "Oh hai I'm going to mix a wolf with a tiger and give it wings and two tails but make it a terrible GARRISH GREEN with black and red".

Although those truly unique hybrids with a great design and color scheme are really a breath of fresh air. :3


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

^----mostly agree.


and....HYENA YAY!!!


----------



## mumbles (Mar 31, 2010)

:U Hello thar. I'm in ur savannah, eatin' ur zebras.

I've seen other hyenas on the main site (we're even plentiful enough to get our own tab), but we still aren't common.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

No one else here has a Langolier. (At least, I'm fairly certain...)
No one here would probably know what one is without googling it either.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay are there ANY (and I mean a single fucking one) CHIMPANZEES up in here?!?


----------



## mumbles (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> No one else here has a Langolier. (At least, I'm fairly certain...)
> No one here would probably know what one is without googling it either.


I think I know... you mean the Stephen King kind, right? Big fuzzy balls with scary mouths that eat time?


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> No one else here has a Langolier. (At least, I'm fairly certain...)
> No one here would probably know what one is without googling it either.



You have a low opinion of us. That would be normal for most things but not for the geeky ones. Of course people on the forum would know what a Langolier is. Very cool concept.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

mumbles said:


> I think I know... you mean the Stephen King kind, right? Big fuzzy balls with scary mouths that eat time?


 
Oh snap...
You got it. I liked that movie alot.
And not to be picky, (now watch me contradict myself and be very picky) but they actually correct fluctuations in time, preventing paradoxes by eating EVERYTHING.



Browder said:


> You have a low opinion of us. That would be normal for most things but not for the geeky ones. Of course people on the forum would know what a Langolier is. Very cool concept.


 
You think I have a low opinion of everyone here for assuming they actually have a life?
That's a first. 
I didn't mean they wouldn't know because I think they're not intelligent.
I just thought I was the only one geeky enough to know. Clearly I'm wrong.
*-10 ego points*


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You think I have a low opinion of everyone here for assuming they actually have a life?
> That's a first.



It's a furry forum. Assume that no one has a life. Sad but true.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> That is really easy, you know?  Avians.


Without fur, scales, feathers, or chitin?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's a furry forum. Assume that no one has a life. Sad but true.


 
I love that song.


----------



## mumbles (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Oh snap...
> You got it. I liked that movie alot.
> And not to be picky, (now watch me contradict myself and be very picky) but they actually correct fluctuations in time, preventing paradoxes by eating EVERYTHING.



Ahh, you're right. I never saw the movie myself, my friend told me about it, so I wouldn't know. I'm just proud of knowing it without looking it up. XD


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Ahh, you're right. I never saw the movie myself, my friend told me about it, so I wouldn't know. I'm just proud of knowing it without looking it up. XD


 
Oh, really?
That's impressive that you didn't actually watch it, but retained the general concept of them.
Be proud; you win this:


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2010)

I am an elf in the Faggot ridden furry fandom. :V

I feel soo lonely.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Without fur, scales, *feathers*, or chitin?


Damn.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am an elf in the Faggot ridden furry fandom. :V
> 
> I feel soo lonely.


 
I'm a living personification of balance, able to eat the very fabric of existence to prevent paradoxes in time.
If you're lonely to the point where it borders on suicidal depression, just let me know.
Chewing through all of existence is easy enough. Flesh shouldn't prove to be too hard.


----------



## silvermoon93 (Mar 31, 2010)

Maned wolves (which aren't wolves) are relatively rare; I've only seen one or two. And what about seals? X3


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I'm a living personification of balance, able to eat the very fabric of existence to prevent paradoxes in time.
> If you're lonely to the point where it borders on suicidal depression, just let me know.
> Chewing through all of existence is easy enough. Flesh shouldn't prove to be too hard.



o.0
Umm...thanks. 




silvermoon93 said:


> Maned wolves (which aren't wolves) are relatively rare; I've only seen one or two. And what about seals? X3



My main character is a maned wolf. 

And I've only seen a couple of Seal characters...and one Pangolin.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> o.0
> Umm...thanks.


 
No problem dude.
My friend plays WoW, by the way, and it's pretty cool.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 31, 2010)

there needs to be more jackals. period.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 31, 2010)

eldritch abominations?....

uncle andy seems to be the only one...


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 31, 2010)

mumbles said:


> "Oh hai I'm going to mix a wolf with a tiger and give it wings


but those are my 2 favorite animals and it was sooo hard to pick one siberian tigers and artic wolves are sooo win too

and angel wings are also win


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 31, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> but those are my 2 favorite animals and it was sooo hard to pick one
> 
> and angel wings are win



hey... I have a REAL picture of a white wolf/tiger hybrid! made in a lab!





so really you're just a butt-ugly white tiger than? 
oh well. so much for hybrids.


----------



## Icky (Mar 31, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> and angel wings are also win



No.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hey... I have a REAL picture of a white wolf/tiger hybrid! made in a lab!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my god, looks like it's 1/3 white tiger, 1/3 wolf, and 1/3 ASS.

It IS butt-ugly.


----------



## traffictragedy03 (Mar 31, 2010)

Trilobites 'sonas?


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 31, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Okay are there ANY (and I mean a single fucking one) CHIMPANZEES up in here?!?



I seriously doubt it. They're just too much like humans.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> I seriously doubt it. They're just too much like humans.


  Specism, I say! >(


----------



## mumbles (Apr 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Specism, I say! >(


I found one.





I'm sorry. I was just surprised no one had done it yet.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, there may be a lot of *western* dragons but not so many _eastern_.


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 1, 2010)

That's because eastern dragons tend to be all beardy and old-looking, and in general not as sexy.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my god, looks like it's 1/3 white tiger, 1/3 wolf, and 1/3 ASS.
> 
> It IS butt-ugly.



YES


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm a lizard...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'm a lizard...



Not rare or obscure.

Butterfly fursona on the other hand...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not rare or obscure.
> 
> Butterfly fursona on the other hand...


 
It's better than a cat... D:<


Pffft... Fuckin' Venture Brothers :lol:


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> It's better than a cat... D:<



No. No it isn't.

:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> No. No it isn't.
> 
> :3



Cats have small parts.....yeah, those parts. You're essentually the cockless wonder.


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Martens!


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cats have small parts.....yeah, those parts. You're essentually the cockless wonder.



You shut up. You shouldn't even be allowed to post in this thread.

And besides, at least cats have penises. :[


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Cats have small parts.....yeah, those parts. You're essentually the cockless wonder.



Oh Scotty, you talk such a big game but you are so naive. I'm 6'3 IRl and my shoe size is 15. Draw you're own conclusions.



Bando37 said:


> Martens!



Not very obscure but I don't see a lot of them, so whaddya know. Plus they're awesome.


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Bacon. 'nuff said. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> You shut up. You shouldn't even be allowed to post in this thread.
> And besides, at least cats have penises. :[



Oh har-har. Love the smell of fresh hate in the early morning..



Browder said:


> Oh Scotty, you talk such a big game but you are so naive. I'm 6'3 IRl and my shoe size is 15. Draw you're own conclusions.



I'm talking about cats, not yourself. Derp.



Bando37 said:


> Bacon. 'nuff said. :3



I had a bacon cheeseburger for lunch, it was epic.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Bacon. 'nuff said. :3



...The bacon is furry? Does that mean it's moldy?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...The bacon is furry? Does that mean it's moldy?



Silly, bacon's so awesome that it repels mold.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Silly, bacon's so awesome that it repels mold.



Even so, if it has fur I'm still not sure I'd eat it.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh har-har. Love the smell of fresh hate in the early morning



It wasn't really hate...well...ok, maybe a little hate. Just a little bit.

But go away, this is for people with speshul species.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> It wasn't really hate...well...ok, maybe a little hate. Just a little bit.
> 
> But go away, this is for people with speshul species.



v_v Fine. At least you gave a legit reason other than "I hate you now gtfo".


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> v_v Fine. At least you gave a legit reason other than "I hate you now gtfo".



Hatersona. We have lots of those.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> v_v Fine. At least you gave a legit reason other than "I hate you now gtfo".



Hah, I was just being an ass. You can stay if you want, I don't really care.



Browder said:


> Hatersona. We have lots of those.



Hells yeah. :coolface:


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hatersona. We have lots of those.



Brb becoming hater


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Brb becoming hater



Holy shit you were serious?! Damn.

At least you're honest, man.


----------



## Bando (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Holy shit you were serious?! Damn.
> 
> At least you're honest, man.



I own this tshirt  therefore, it shall be my species. :V


----------



## Draconic (Apr 1, 2010)

Chake said:


> So, like, there are always Huskys, Dragons, Foxs, and Wolves, but where are the Sharks, Insects, and Eldritch Abominations? I'm the only Kobold I've ever heard of on any Furry Site. This seems to be a big problem in Otherkin circles especially.



How the hell can you be a furry kobold, Kobolds are already humanoid creatures. D:


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 1, 2010)

Draconic said:


> How the hell can you be a furry kobold, Kobolds are already humanoid creatures. D:



You could say the same thing about kangaroo fursonas, they're pretty close to humanoid.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 1, 2010)

Draconic said:


> How the hell can you be a furry kobold, Kobolds are already humanoid creatures. D:





BasementRaptor42 said:


> You could say the same thing about kangaroo fursonas, they're pretty close to humanoid.



kangaroo's are humanoid?


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Apr 1, 2010)

Not really, but they look a lot like humanoids.


----------



## CodArk2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Hey, there may be a lot of *western* dragons but not so many _eastern_.



Too too true. Not enough eastern dragons in the fandom at all.



BasementRaptor42 said:


> That's because eastern dragons tend to be all beardy and old-looking, and in general not as sexy.



Beards can look sexy if done right, and no, not all eastern dragons are old looking. As for sexyness, thats in the eye of the beholder. I doubt you have seen many, or many, eastern anthro dragons. I have seen a few eastern anthros, and usually they tend to look sexy too. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2104692/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1418584
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3574751/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1465864/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3588266/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3498665/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3366273/

 I'm an eastern dragon and i'm not old looking at all, as for the beard, they tend to be something guys have. the whiskers are cute, and i love the manes. Not to mention asian people worship us and stuff.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

CodArk2 said:


> I'm an eastern dragon and i'm not old looking at all, as for the beard, they tend to be something guys have. the whiskers are cute, and i love the manes. Not to mention asian people worship us and stuff.



And European ones kill you and eat your babies.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

mine is a masculanized elf and avian hybrid is that odd enough


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> mine is a masculanized elf and avian hybrid is that odd enough



Bats fly and have pointy ears.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Bats fly and have pointy ears.


 I like feathers and such, and the elf thing was added for the fuck of it, I take fursonas about as seriously as women's sports (zing)


no offense but who fucking watches that stuff


----------



## CodArk2 (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And European ones kill you and eat your babies.



European dragons supposedly killed people, though the baby eating thing i feel came more from christianity than anything else. Eastern dragons killed people as well, they just did it in ways like sending droughts and typhoons since they could control the weather. 

Mythologically speaking european dragons were physically stronger than eastern dragons, but they were usually dumb as a sack of bricks(or evil). Easterns were actually intelligent and had more â€œmagicâ€ (they could change size, species, and control the weather, western dragons could not). They also werenâ€™t hated and slaughtered by the society they came from like european dragons were.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 1, 2010)

Europeans (of tat time at least) love savagery and the mythology reflects that,


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> No one else here has a Langolier. (At least, I'm fairly certain...)
> No one here would probably know what one is without googling it either.



Steven King would disagree.   So would I. 



> eldritch abominations?....
> 
> uncle andy seems to be the only one...



Doktor Jeep approves this message! And the band played on.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Probably the same reasons why guys play girl characters in MMOs.


But... I don't know why guys play girls in MMOs either, mostly because I don't play them myself. o_o


----------



## Seas (Apr 1, 2010)

My fursona is of one of the several unique/self-made species I have created for my universe. 
And they're not related to dragons btw, people tend to mistake it for those sometimes (mainly at more "standard" art sites).
I like using unique/customized things in general.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm an ambient lifeform virus, I win 10000 internets


----------



## Jesie (Apr 1, 2010)

I had a friend who was a mantis.

And seastalker, if it walks like a dragon, roars like a dragon, and looks like a dragon, it's a dragon.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

As far as unusual fursonas goes, I just found this (not NSFW, but FUCKING DISTURBING).

Just... why?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As far as unusual fursonas goes, I just found this (not NSFW, but FUCKING DISTURBING).
> 
> Just... why?


It's kinda like what would happen if Tails, Birdo, and a Ninetails had a child...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As far as unusual fursonas goes, I just found this (not NSFW, but FUCKING DISTURBING).
> 
> Just... why?



Fat, tentacle, and furry fetishes, all in one.


----------



## TDK (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As far as unusual fursonas goes, I just found this (not NSFW, but FUCKING DISTURBING).
> 
> Just... why?



... IS THAT THING POPPING A EGG OUTTA HER ASS!?!

Happy Easter, FAF


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

TDK said:


> ... IS THAT THING POPPING A EGG OUTTA HER ASS!?!
> 
> Happy Easter, FAF


It's part Birdo sooo..yea...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

TDK said:


> ... IS THAT THING POPPING A EGG OUTTA HER ASS!?!
> 
> Happy Easter, FAF


murr, oviposition fetish


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

I was just thinking about this, and we need more narwhal furries.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Any species that is NOT a fox or wolf is a rare species.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Any species that is NOT a fox or wolf is a rare species.



I second this.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Any species that is NOT a fox or wolf is a rare species.



No good. By that definition cats are rare.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 1, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> As far as unusual fursonas goes, I just found this (not NSFW, but FUCKING DISTURBING).
> 
> Just... why?


 cannot be unseen 0_0


----------



## Tommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> No good. By that definition cats are rare.



Oh, good point.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> No good. By that definition cats are rare.



I am willing to bet that if we went through the "furs by species" thread foxs and wolves (including hybrids) will out number most of the other species.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am willing to bet that if we went through the "furs by species" thread foxs and wolves (including hybrids) will out number most of the other species.



This sounds like fun. You're on.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> This sounds like fun. You're on.



I'd do it tonight if I wasn't so tired.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd do it tonight if I wasn't so tired.



I would say "that's what she said", but that would be the lamest "that's what she said" ever.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I would say "that's what she said", but that would be the lamest "that's what she said" ever.



Sheesh I must be tired, it has taken me five minutes to cotton on to what you were getting at XD.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd do it tonight if I wasn't so tired.



I did it, because I'm willing to waste time. Also because I care.

Not counting Atrakaj and Liam who signed up as human and Raid Bugspray respectably, there are currently 435 furries posted on the 'Furs by Species' thread. Of these 435, 174 are Canids including hybrids, and people with multiple fursonas. I decided that just counting Canids wasn't entirely fair so I got rid of the dogs, jackals, huskies etc. The number was still ridiculous. 

147 Wolves, Foxes, Kitsunes and variants/hybrids thereof. Out of 435. Excluding dogs. It's still a little more than a third (%33.79 approx).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I did it, because I'm willing to waste time. Also because I care.
> 
> Not counting Atrakaj and Liam who signed up as human and Raid Bugspray respectably, there are currently 435 furries posted on the 'Furs by Species' thread. Of these 435, 174 are Canids including hybrids, and people with multiple fursonas. I decided that just counting Canids wasn't entirely fair so I got rid of the dogs, jackals, huskies etc. The number was still ridiculous.
> 
> 147 Wolves, Foxes, Kitsunes and variants/hybrids thereof. Out of 435. Excluding dogs. It's still a little more than a third (%33.79 approx).



That is close to being that half that thread is a canid of some sort. I am curious to know how many felines there are out of the remaining 261 posters in that thread.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is close to being that half that thread is a canid of some sort. I am curious to know how many felines there are out of the remaining 261 posters in that thread.



I was going to do that too, but then I got bored. It's easy to just count the feline section but then you have the fucking hybrids...

Oh well. Thank goodness for Microsoft Word Paragraph Count.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I was going to do that too, but then I got bored. It's easy to just count the feline section but then you have the fucking hybrids...
> 
> Oh well. Thank goodness for Microsoft Word Paragraph Count.



I counted 57 in that list.

Told you, in comparison most other species are rarer than canids. If we assume that list is accurate.


----------



## Icky (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I did it, because I'm willing to waste time. Also because I care.
> 
> Not counting Atrakaj and Liam who signed up as human and Raid Bugspray respectably, there are currently 435 furries posted on the 'Furs by Species' thread. Of these 435, 174 are Canids including hybrids, and people with multiple fursonas. I decided that just counting Canids wasn't entirely fair so I got rid of the dogs, jackals, huskies etc. The number was still ridiculous.
> 
> 147 Wolves, Foxes, Kitsunes and variants/hybrids thereof. Out of 435. Excluding dogs. It's still a little more than a third (%33.79 approx).



Hmm...wonder what that is compared to the number of dragons...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I counted 57 in that list.
> 
> Told you, in comparison most other species are rarer than canids. If we assume that list is accurate.



I wouldn't say 'accurate' but yes, there's enough data for an educated guess. And did you go through all the Special Fursonas, Hybrids, and Multiple Fursona Users? Once you do that, the number goes up.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 1, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Seconding this, pugs are amazing.


Less wolfs and foxes, more kittys and pugs.


----------



## Seas (Apr 2, 2010)

Jesie said:


> I had a friend who was a mantis.
> 
> And seastalker, if it walks like a dragon, roars like a dragon, and looks like a dragon, it's a dragon.



I've held mantises in my hand several times. They're cool guys. One of my friends just shoots them with airsoft guns though :[

Also, their walking is completely different, it's more like the movement of large cats actually. Their sound is more like hissing, and well, the looks is what people seem to be confused about at first sight.
They are different from dragons just like alligators are different from dragons , just in an other direction. 
But I see what you mean, I think I heard that saying before, perhaps not with dragons, but sounds familiar.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's kinda like what would happen if Tails, Birdo, and a Ninetails had a child...


 very not good thing


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> very not good thing


It's a a terrifying thought..


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

...still a boring wolf... :/


----------



## Liam (Apr 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That is close to being that half that thread is a canid of some sort. I am curious to know how many felines there are out of the remaining 261 posters in that thread.


I'm pretty sure the foxes outnumber the cats at least 3 to 1.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 2, 2010)

I AM THE ONLY RATTE


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I AM THE ONLY RATTE



Even if there were more, you'd be the best :3


----------



## ThePterosaur (Apr 2, 2010)

I believe that I may be the only quetzalcoatlus northropi.....

maybe the only Pterosaur on FAF.... ><

I say more people should chose Pterosaurs :3


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

ThePterosaur said:


> I believe that I may be the only quetzalcoatlus northropi.....
> 
> maybe the only Pterosaur on FAF.... ><
> 
> I say more people should chose Pterosaurs :3



Umm...ok, you win.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 2, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Thylacines. By far, Thylacines.


 
I have a thylacine character..


I has kitty, ferret, bat, rat, thylacine, hydra, and coyote fursonas.


----------



## Liam (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Even if there were more, you'd be the best :3


And if she found any guys to have copied her, she would emasculate them very quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Do females with male fursonas count?

(..apparently my presence here is rare in itself...*sighs*)


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do females with male fursonas count?
> 
> (..apparently my presence here is rare in itself...*sighs*)



We need more of your kind.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 2, 2010)

I've had unique and obscure fursonas, as well as having fursonas of the opposite sex. I'm spechul.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 2, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my god, looks like it's 1/3 white tiger, 1/3 wolf, and 1/3 ASS.
> 
> It IS butt-ugly.



Sucks to say that white tigers are actually a recessive gene brought on by inbreeding.

Thats right.. *inbreeding*.
Means mommy is having babies with her sons.

And that picture, is a complete example of WHY you shouldnt like white tigers.
The end.


----------



## Willow (Apr 2, 2010)

Meadow said:


> We need more of your kind.


^^;
I dunno whether to feel flattered or uneasy...


----------



## Icky (Apr 2, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Sucks to say that white tigers are actually a recessive gene brought on by inbreeding.
> 
> Thats right.. *inbreeding*.
> Means mommy is having babies with her sons.
> ...



Umm, no? Inbreeding is when any two related organisms breed, they don't have to be mother and son.


----------



## Chiper12 (Apr 2, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Umm, no? Inbreeding is when any two related organisms breed, they don't have to be mother and son.


That's right. Could be brother and sister.

... That really doesn't make it sound any better. ;-;


----------

